# Heart of Dixie Orchid Society Show



## Rick (Mar 27, 2007)

Just back from Huntsville Al. Many more entries than usual, 470+

Our Nashville display




Winners of class 29 That's my esquirolei








A virtually all paph display from Edna Bryan




A stone addict for Heather


----------



## Rick (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's more. There were a bunch of lowii's, but here's one of the prettier ones.




This very cool richardianum was pulled but not awarded.




A few big specimen multi hybrids. This is Ed M's St Swithin




There was definitely more Paph, Phrag, and Bulbo action than has been here in past shows and competition was stiff.


----------



## Heather (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice Rick! 
Congrats on your esquirolei, and thanks for the SA photo!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanx for the fotos...but :sob: no besseae hybrids?


----------



## Rick (Mar 28, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Thanx for the fotos...but :sob: no besseae hybrids?



I have a photo of a good Dick Clements from Orchid babies. I'll post later.


----------



## Ed M (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Rick. Thanks for posting the photo of my Paph. Saint Swithin. It's just a baby! 

Gee, I havn't posted here in a long, long time. Thanks for reminding me. Did you happen to post photos somewhere of the plants I got awarded at the Heart of Dixe show?


----------



## Heather (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey Ed, welcome back!


----------



## Ed M (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice to be back.:wink:


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 29, 2007)

Ed

You called the St Swithin, 'just a baby'. How large do you think it will get? That does NOT look like a baby to me.

Rick

Thanks for posting the photos. Now we can enjoy them also.


----------



## Ed M (Mar 29, 2007)

In jest, of course.  There are three stems in bloom of twelve flowers and two more stems just coming up. The flowers themselves measure eleven inches from the top of the dorsal to the tips of the petals. It blooms faithfully every year at this time.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice displays thanks


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Mar 31, 2007)

What looks like another great show!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanx for the photos.


----------

